# Eldar Avatar with Spear



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

*Eldar Avatar with Spear*
Forge World miniature, Masters-level, NMM, OSL, Freehand. Vote on *CMON*.
*Post on MadFly-Art*.
*Post on Facebook*.
Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


































































Comments and votes are welcome


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Very nice, although the glow is a little muted for my personal taste but that is an excellently executed mini. +Rep


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

excellent work, even though it is wasted on the stinking xenos deity +rep of course


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work, the choice of using white for the crest and the tabard is a really nice contrast to the rest of the mini. Have you lengthened the spear a bit as well?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

A bit to much black for my tastes on a model that is on fire. Just seems to be lacking something. The rest of the model is well executed.


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank You all, the spear is original


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh yea one thing I forgot to mention was that the heat effect on the spear round the hand looks bloody awesome as well!


----------

